# Eddy Merckx ETT



## power1369 (Mar 17, 2003)

Does anyone have any reviews of the new Merckx ETT time trial bike? I cannot find much on the internet about them.

Thanks


----------



## elburrito99 (Jan 7, 2013)

*Just Bought the Merckx ETT*



power1369 said:


> Does anyone have any reviews of the new Merckx ETT time trial bike? I cannot find much on the internet about them.
> 
> Thanks


Just bought the ETT frame about 4 weeks ago and have been gathering parts for the build since (Dura Ace derailleurs and shifters, FSA K-Force Light Cranks, Profile CX-3 aerobars). 

This is replacing an older Cervelo P2 for me. I'll post a review once it's built and I've put a few hundred miles on it (assuming I can get it to fit right and keep the bike).


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Congratulations on your ETT. That must be one of the rarest bikes there is.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

There's a medium ETT frame on EBay right now.


----------



## cyclist_sg (Oct 2, 2009)

Found this thread and decided to share my rare ETT in Singapore.


----------

